# Thyrotoxicosis



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

I have almost all of the symptoms of this. Someone on another message board had mentioned this to me. I am thinking that I can't take dessicated thyroid anymore. I am not sure what to do or how to fix this. I am
taking Erfa thyroid right now. How do I get better? My TSH is very low at 0.269 and my free t3 and t4 are on the low end. 
Here are the symptoms and I am a textbook case!

Signs and Symptoms 
Mild thyrotoxicosis may not cause any symptoms to begin with. Symptoms associated with more severe cases include:

Nervousness
Irritability
Fatigue
Fast heartbeat
Weight loss
Insomnia
Hair loss
Thin skin
Intolerance to heat
Increased perspiration
Muscle aches
Weakness in upper arms and thighs
Increased bowel movements
Decreased menstrual flow
Eye irritation or inflammation; "bulging" eyes

*


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm not really familiar with dessicated thyroid, so I'm not sure if you are no longer able to take it or what would be the best way to know. I'm really sorry that you are feeling so bad! What does your Endo have to say about your TSH being low and you T3 and T4 low as well?


----------

